# Passing score in CA



## dp0321 (May 24, 2012)

Anyone have a number on what a passing score is? how many correct on AM and PM?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2012)

Blue.

Unfortunately, there's a hidden equation out there to convert the units...


----------



## chaocl (May 24, 2012)

Which exam are you refering to?


----------



## dp0321 (May 25, 2012)

I was referring to anyone that passed the April 2012 EIT/FE exam.


----------

